# Cool weather Tomatoes



## *Andi

What do you think?

I have my "Totally Tomatoes 2013" (just got it today :congrat seed catalog to check but thought I would ask if anyone had a cool/cold weather tomato that stands above the rest?

More than a few listed but do you have one tried and true?


----------



## Woody

Got my TT catalogue last weekend, already have 4 or 5 new varieties circled! 

Never tried an official cold weather tomato. I tried covering them for a few chilly mornings but they never really came back and produced new fruits. The fruits existing did eventually ripen but I had better results just bringing them inside to finish.


----------



## *Andi

I was thinking the greenhouse over winter. The cherry & paste tomatoes were doing great over the fall but with the cooler temps. they have almost came to a halt. They still have fruit to ripen but maybe they are like a watched pot ... slow to change while you are watching. lol


----------



## kyredneck

Pg 29 Glacier, grew it one year (along with Sophie's Choice, both from SESE), can't remember details but Glacier was unremarkable, but Sophie's Choice (TT doesn't carry) was superior for an early.

Pg 31 Stupice, never grown it but heard/read good things about it.


----------



## kyredneck

Pg 21 Cherokee Purple, not early, don't know about 'cool temp tolerance', definitely has high temp tolerance, flavor is exceptional, very popular tomato among connoisseurs.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/ugliest-tomato-14022/


----------



## kejmack

*Andi said:


> I was thinking the greenhouse over winter.


This is probably a stupid question, but is there enough daylight to grow tomatoes over the winter even in a hothouse?


----------



## *Andi

kyredneck said:


> Pg 29 Glacier, grew it one year (along with Sophie's Choice, both from SESE), can't remember details but Glacier was unremarkable, but Sophie's Choice (TT doesn't carry) was superior for an early.
> 
> Pg 31 Stupice, never grown it but heard/read good things about it.


I think I will give the Glacier, the Alaskan Fancy & Stupice a try. Thanks for your help. 

kejmack, It is a working experiment.  I have tomatoes in the greenhouse now and had one to just come up the other day. My thought was a cold hardy plant may do better come Jan. & Feb. All I can do is try. lol


----------



## kejmack

*Andi said:


> kejmack, It is a working experiment.  I have tomatoes in the greenhouse now and had one to just come up the other day. My thought was a cold hardy plant may do better come Jan. & Feb. All I can do is try. lol


Keep us posted. If it works, I will grow them, too!


----------



## Woody

No greenhouse but I did grow tomatoes, peppers, lettuce, carrots and radishes in a big south facing picture window back in PA. The room was always warm as it was over the woodstove. Remembering to play bee every day was about the hardest part. Did it for two winters and never remember any issues with pests. Might have just been lucky though as I used garden soil and compost right from the outside with no sterilization at all.


----------



## tommixx

use a south facing window here in montana tomatoes grow fine no problem don't get a lot but when tomatoes go to $3 a pount its nice and worth the time


----------



## siletz

Stupice is currently my favorite tomato for growing in our cool coastal summers. I've never tried it over the winter, but since it's indeterminate that should be helpful.


----------



## *Andi

Totally Tomatoes, You rock ...

Got my order yesterday and hope to get the seeds started in the next few days.


----------



## Dixie

Which ones did you finally decide on? I'm excited for you.
I had one tomato and hubby brought it in on Christmas Eve to show everyone. I didn't get a good start in the greenhouse this year because of sickness, but now I'm going to get to work! 
What are you using for heat?


----------



## *Andi

Dixie said:


> Which ones did you finally decide on? I'm excited for you.
> I had one tomato and hubby brought it in on Christmas Eve to show everyone. I didn't get a good start in the greenhouse this year because of sickness, but now I'm going to get to work!
> What are you using for heat?


I went with the Glacier, the Alaskan Fancy & Stupice. I'm going to plant one of each (spacing with the large pots is the bear) and see how they do.

The greenhouse holds about 10/15 degrees above the outside temps. As for heat I have a small space heater I use on nights when the temps go below 20. I have a ventless propane (small) for nights in the single or below. The heat lamps worked well but bought up to many questions from the folks down the road.


----------



## *Andi

*Update ...*

The Glacier & Stupice are both in bloom. :flower: The Alaskan Fancy looks great but as of today, not ready to bloom. (but that is alright. )


----------



## *Andi

Alaskan Fancy getting ready to bloom ... I love spring! (And my greenhouse!)


----------



## Woody

A greenhouse might have to be in my future also. It has been in the mid 20’s here and highs only in the 40’s. I planted radishes, carrots, spinach and lettuce two weeks ago and got poor and sporadic germination. Not to worry, they are small plantings and I always plant some too early, just in case the weather breaks. This year is has given us no breaks! I will be planting again this weekend though and adding peas.


----------



## Meerkat

Woody said:


> A greenhouse might have to be in my future also. It has been in the mid 20's here and highs only in the 40's. I planted radishes, carrots, spinach and lettuce two weeks ago and got poor and sporadic germination. Not to worry, they are small plantings and I always plant some too early, just in case the weather breaks. This year is has given us no breaks! I will be planting again this weekend though and adding peas.


N.Carolina has such nice black soil. We keep having freezes here so busy coverign up potatoes ourside.

Its tiem to get raised beds going though.We have tomatoe plants with little toms on them already,they wil go in containers though.Other plants will go outside.


----------

